# CPC-A Seeking Externship in North Georgia Mountains



## cmonk1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a recent graduate from Chattahoochee Technical College with a certificate as Healthcare Assistant--Medical Coding.  I graduated at the top of my class with a 4.0 GPA.  I have my CPC-A certification with the distinction of Magna Cum Laude.  I would love to find an externship or entry level position in the medical billing and coding field.

Resume:

Christine L Monk, CPC-A                                                     2011
494 ELLER ROAD, ELLIJAY, GA  30536-6111 │ PHONE:  (706) 889-1499 │ E-MAIL: CLASHLEY@ELLIJAY.COM

OBJECTIVE
My goal is to be an AAPC Certified Medical Coding Specialist with a doctor's office, hospital, or in an outpatient setting.

EDUCATION
2009 – 09/2010			Chattahoochee Technical College		Jasper, GA
HEALTHCARE ASSISTANT—MEDICAL CODING—4.0 GPA
1978 – 1979				Edison Community College		Ft. Myers, FL
1977 – 1978				Florida Institute of Technology		Jensen Beach, FL

SKILLS PROFILE
	CPC-A certification from the AAPC -  magnum cum laud certification
	Medical records coding techniques using the ICD-9-CM manual
	Coding procedures for billing purposes using the Physician's CPT manual and the HCPCS manual
	Have a firm, basic understanding of Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology, and common Human Diseases
	Familiarity with the Medisoft medical billing software program, Microsoft Word, Excel, Access, and PowerPoint
	Member in good standing with the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)

EXPERIENCE
Feb 2004 – June 2008			Kamikaze Paintball of Ellijay, Inc.		Ellijay, GA
OWNER / OPERATOR
	Hired and managed employees
	Scheduled parties and groups
	Ordered, stocked, and priced retail inventory
	Repaired and maintained rental and customer paintball equipment
	Maintained and groomed the playing fields
Certifications:  Received certifications specific to manufacturer's paintball markers as well as general certifications with respect to high pressure air operation, CO2 operation and handling, and general maintenance of paintball equipment.

Jan 1997 – Dec 1998			United Karate Studio			Ellijay, GA
RECEPTIONIST
	Maintained student records
	Sold retail equipment and merchandise
	Maintained physical studio and front office
Certifications:  1st DAN Black Belt

Jan 1996 – June 1996			Nails By Jamie				Naples, FL
NAIL TECHNICIAN
	Performed natural and artificial nail services
	Maintained front desk and reception area.
Certifications:  Licensed Nail Technician

March 1986 – Dec 1995			Ashley Service Stations, Inc.		Naples, FL
BOOKKEEPER
	Collected, recorded and maintained the daily paperwork for six individual service stations / convenience stores.
	Prepared monthly reports and year-end paperwork.
	Prepared and distributed the payrolls
Certifications:  Completed Mobil Oil management training program.

REFERENCES
	Available upon request


----------

